#  > General Zone >  > Foreign Languages >  >  >  Learn To Speak English (Collection of CD)

## Mohamed

Learn To Speak English 8.1 First CD of 4 CD-ROM


 

Learn to speak English CD-ROM #1
RS | ISO | 270 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*English Education Materials Folder Contain CD-ROM #1 , CD2 ,CD3 , CD4 and others* 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
See More: Learn To Speak English (Collection of CD)

----------


## SIM2

Where is CD#2
and CD#3
Please sir

----------


## pablotolin2003

thank you

----------


## dhirajbakshe

Hi I have download first 2 cd.After installing first complete cd i run the program but it ask insert cd into drive.Then i write the cd and inserted in drive but still it give same error please insert cd into drive.How to run the content

----------


## Gops

> Learn To Speak English 8.1 First CD of 4 CD-ROM
> 
> 
>  
> 
> Learn to speak English CD-ROM #1
> RS | ISO | 270 MB
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Hi,
Thanks for uploading such useful information.

I have downloaded all the parts of EE_1, EE_2, EE_3 and EE_4. Please let me know what next I have to do to proceed further. 

Thanks
Gops

----------


## Budiana

thank you for sharing

----------


## bustercoy

Thank you so much Bro...!!!

----------


## mkhurram79

thank u

----------


## chemnguyents

thank u

----------

